# Bolivar Ferry is a JOKE!!



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Was in one of the 3 staging lanes yestaerday at 12:15pm. Because of all the "special folks" that have somekind of no wait pass. It was 1-1/2 hours wait. Seems like if you are special, you get to bypass the line and drive up a "special" driveway to the left. And once you are stuck in that line, it's too late to get out.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Bolivar Residents and property/business owners have passes that allow them to go to the front of the ferry line. Nothing wrong with that IMO. Hour and a half is nothing, I've seen it 3-1/2, that's why I drive from Magnolia out I-10 to Winnie.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

During Summer especially Memorial Day weekend, July 04, and Labor Day, one would expect to wait for 3hrs. We took I-10 to Winnie and Crystal beach.


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

First come first served. IMO. They pay more state taxes, more gas tax..?


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

That’s why I don’t go to Boliver very often. You can get stuck over there for hours. I rather spend my money in Surfside or Galveston. Maybe on the weekdays it’s not so bad.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I thought that they were all medical passes????


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

rsmith said:


> First come first served. IMO. They pay more state taxes, more gas tax..?


X2...

Wiem, What is FAIR about it???It is a ferry for a MAJOR highway. It is NOT "Boliver Residents Shuttle". Just cause someone lives close to the ferry landing doesn'y mean they are "Special".......pure BS!!


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*There are no property owner passes*

If they were available, I would buy one. Yes there was a program for that...but it required a minimum number of subscribers to "make" and it did not get enough people willing to fork over the annual fee.

Now, lots of folks have medical letters from doctors...some are legit... some are not... some are legit but used when not really needed.... Those folks are going to the special lane. I personally think this may be an increasing problem, but I have no numbers.

Also, LEOs, etc..maybe Firemen in their own vehicles, etc., get to bypass.

I have not noticed huge number of folks using the bypass line...maybe 6 vehicle per trip or less...but that may be changing.

There was a project to build a bridge....TxDOT had a lot of on-line information about it. It got to studies stage...and the studies concluded that for various reasons....channel ship traffic, etc...that keeping the current ferry system was not an acceptable alternative. Then all of a sudden they decided it would be too expensive and dropped the project. Lots of politics (including I am more conservative than you and not gonna spend any money any where politics) were no doubt involved.

The only way to really beat the system is by walking on or on a bicycle. You just get on the next boat boarding..it is fast.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Timemachine said:


> X2...
> 
> Wiem, What is FAIR about it???It is a ferry for a MAJOR highway. It is NOT "Boliver Residents Shuttle". Just cause someone lives close to the ferry landing doesn'y mean they are "Special".......pure BS!!


X10! I am paying the taxes to maintain all highways, bridges, airports, ... in Texas and expect to have the same rights to use them as everyone. Who pay for the care and feeding of the ferries? Bolivar's residents ?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

These are medical Priority boarding passes. You have to have a Doctor fill out a form to get one. If your Doctor feels you need one for whatever medical problem you have then you turn it in and get a pass. Now if you can sit in that line and tell if a person needs or does not need that pass you are in the wrong field of work. You could make Millions or even Billions. There have been some fraud where people have made copys and passed them off but most of them have been caught.


It has nothing to do with living on Bolivar or owning property on Bolivar. If you live in Houston, Dallas, Ft Worth or New York, and feel you need a pass get the form and have your Doc fill it out and take it to the ferry landing office and get a pass.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

If bolivar has that many medical pass needs, they need a hospital and not a ferry.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

TranTheMan said:


> X10! I am paying the taxes to maintain all highways, bridges, airports, ... in Texas and expect to have the same rights to use them as everyone. Who pay for the care and feeding of the ferries? Bolivar's residents ?


Would you pay a little more and see if they will fix the holes on my street?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> If bolivar has that many medical pass needs, they need a hospital and not a ferry.


How many passes have been issued Boom? Besides that is what most of the people with the passes are doing, going to the Doc or hospital.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Bobby said:


> These are medical Priority boarding passes. ... If you live in Houston, Dallas, Ft Worth or New York, and feel you need a pass get the form and have your Doc fill it out and take it to the ferry landing office and get a pass.


Thank you Bobby. It is reasonable as you have explained it.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Try sitting in line some time bob instead of bypassing and going to the front of the line and you will see that it is out of hand. Even the out of state plates bypass. Personally I quit going through the ****hole that is Bolivar but it is unfair that we all have to pay for y'alls water taxi.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

boomgoon said:


> If bolivar has that many medical pass needs, they need a hospital and not a ferry.


Now that some *funny stuff right there* no matter how long you have to wait!!..


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

or you could drive around?/lmfao


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

The real joke is the security and car inspections at the ferrys. What a waste of tax payers money


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Bobby said:


> The real joke is the security and car inspections at the ferrys. What a waste of tax payers money


2X!


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Sounds like the property owners are running things and trying to discourage "tourist traffic"


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> Try sitting in line some time bob instead of bypassing and going to the front of the line and you will see that it is out of hand. Even the out of state plates bypass.


I have lived here for 14 years and rode the ferry almost every day. I have sat in the long lines many times. I have sat as long as 4 hours on the Galveston side just to get home after going to the Doctor. So how do you want me to try anything different. Maybe you are different?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I have lived here for 14 years and rode the ferry almost every day. I have sat in the long lines many times. I have sat as long as 4 hours on the Galveston side just to get home after going to the Doctor. So how do you want me to try anything different. Maybe you are different?


Why the hurry, just to get your spot in the left lane?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

sea ray said:


> Sounds like the property owners are running things and trying to discourage "tourist traffic"


How? Please explain!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> Why the hurry, just to get your spot in the left lane?


That is getting old even from you. But then I guess that all we can expect from you.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Man, just thinking about actually living on bolivar and either having to drive east for a long time to get somewhere or crossing that ferry just to go somewhere... that has to stink. Is there a real grocery store on bolivar or do you need to come across to Galveston to shop?


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Bobby said:


> Would you pay a little more and see if they will fix the holes on my street?


Only if your street has access to a good fishing hole! :smile:


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Bobby said:


> That is getting old even from you. But then I guess that all we can expect from you.


 TXDoT should make a "special bus" for the special people that live on bolivar. You definately are "special". Have a great weekend.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

This message is hidden because *InfamousJ* is on your ignore list.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Bobby said:


> This message is hidden because *InfamousJ* is on your ignore list.


I think you put the wrong person on your ignore list. lol!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

FireEater said:


> I think you put the wrong person on your ignore list. lol!


Lol......did somebody mention the special bus?.......lmao


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Brete said:


> Lol......did somebody mention the special bus?.......lmao


I think the driver just checked in.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

boomgoon said:


> I think the driver just checked in.


Lol......sure hope I don't go on his ignore list.....wouldn't be able to sleep at night.....lmao


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

FireEater said:


> I think you put the wrong person on your ignore list. lol!


No I got the right one, Boom is alright.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I wasn't talking to nor asking bobby my question specifically so I could care less. If he wants to ignore me that is his choice. I must of hurt a feeling somewhere in the past. He is missing out on a plethora of knowledge though. LMAO


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

This message is hidden because *InfamousJ* is on your ignore list. 
​


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Watch what you wish for
This message is hidden because *Brete* is on your ignore list.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Lmao......thanks Bobby.....I been sleeping too much anyway......


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

If everyone put me on ignore, would that be similar to the universal ignore feature?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I don't really neeed yall anyways. I asked Siri if there was a grocery store on Bolivar and she said "Nope".


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

The medical passes are probably misused as much as handicap placards.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification Bobby. I know a few poeple that have lived on Bolivar and they all had the passes, so I stand corrected. Each of them also had medical issues, so your explanantion makes perfect sense. That being said, "it's not fair", really guys? C'mon, we are all adults here, how many of you told your kids today that "life is not fair"? And Timemachine, how many actual people did you see? Dozens? I doubt that 20 or 30 people would delay your departure by more than a few minutes. I wish we had a program like this when I lived in Padre Isles on North Padre, we would be trapped at home on a regular basis.


----------



## txstoke (Aug 16, 2008)

Timemachine said:


> Was in one of the 3 staging lanes yestaerday at 12:15pm. Because of all the "special folks" that have somekind of no wait pass. It was 1-1/2 hours wait. Seems like if you are special, you get to bypass the line and drive up a "special" driveway to the left. And once you are stuck in that line, it's too late to get out.


I wouldn't had the patience for it.

Then you got skunked today?

Next time, head west.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Bobby said:


> The real joke is the security and car inspections at the ferrys. What a waste of tax payers money


this is true. they won't let you board with a legal gas container or propane bottle, but they will let you go on with a generator and/or vehicle full of gas.

back to the OP....if i was a resident of boliver, i'd have a pass to get to the front too.....who the hell wants to wait an hour and half with cold groceries?


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

We bolivarians want the line long coming from Galveston...I mean, if we wanted Galveston, we'd have bought a place there. You guys stay on the other side of the channel.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Again. There is no resident/property owner pass*

no need to keep complaining about resident/property owner priority because there just is no such pass. If you want to complain about the long lines or other issues call TxDOT. http://www.dot.state.tx.us/travel/ferry_schedules.htm


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Johnboat said:


> no need to keep complaining about resident/property owner priority because there just is no such pass. If you want to complain about the long lines or other issues call TxDOT. http://www.dot.state.tx.us/travel/ferry_schedules.htm


I think that you are the only one talking about a property pass. :wink:


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Boom*



boomgoon said:


> I think that you are the only one talking about a property pass. :wink:


The OP assumed that residents/prop owners have priority. This is explained in the middle of the thread. But lots of people read only the first post and respond...still assuming the OP was right. He is not at least not on that part of his issue.

Maybe I am cranky too...here at my office instead of in the Gulf :help:


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Even if that was right, just sounds a whole lot like an EZ tag, anyway...You paid for those highways, too...


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Johnboat said:


> The OP assumed that residents/prop owners have priority. This is explained in the middle of the thread. But lots of people read only the first post and respond...still assuming the OP was right. He is not at least not on that part of his issue.
> 
> Maybe I am cranky too...here at my office instead of in the Gulf :help:


Ok....so maybe the OP didn't use the right term. HOWEVER, what he OBSEVERED for over 1-1/2hr as he got overlooked for 3 ferries when he was only stopped 75 yards from the ferry drive on ramp Was from 12 to 20 vehicles pull thru the far left, go directly to a line that was the hand escorted to the ferry before only of the other people including the OP had to wait.

Sorry my terminology wasn't correct the the events happened as stated. Perhaps you can enlightened us with what I obseved yesterday at the ferry.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*I agree with lots of what you are saying TimeMachine*

The ferry is a joke on a busy weekend....just due to the sheer volume of vehicles. There are only 4 boats max running and each crossing takes 30 minutes...or an hour each round trip. I don't know each and every preferential reason for those 12 -20 cars you saw...I just want folks to know there is no special cut in line permit for residents/property owners

But let me ask you this. Was that 12 - 20 for your whole wait in line? or was that 12 -20 per boat? I think observing 12 - 20 over a 1.5 hour wait would be not that many ...probably legit medical, etc., just a drop in the bucket, but 12-20 per boat sounds fishy...that would amount to maybe 25% of each boatload. I personally have never seen that many per boat. Please clarify. If resident/property owners are using bogus medical permits...I am against that and they should be prosecuted. This whole ferry situation would be a good topic for a Houston TV investigative report.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Johnboat said:


> The ferry is a joke on a busy weekend....just due to the sheer volume of vehicles. I don't know each and every preferential reason for those 12 -20 cars you saw...I just want folks to know there is no special cut in line permit for residents/property owners
> 
> But let me ask you this. Was that 12 - 20 for your whole wait in line? or was that 12 -20 per boat? I think observing 12 - 20 over a 1.5 hour wait would be not that many ...probably legit medical, etc., just a drop in the bucket, but 12-20 per boat sounds fishy...that would amount to maybe 25% of each boatload. Please clarify. If resident/property owners are using bogus medical permits...I am against that and they should be prosecuted. *This whole ferry situation would be a good topic for a Houston TV investigative report.*


great idea - then EVERYONE will want to go get a pass


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I think that everyone getting a pass is the best idea yet!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Timemachine said:


> Ok....so maybe the OP didn't use the right term. HOWEVER, what he OBSEVERED for over 1-1/2hr as he got overlooked for 3 ferries when he was only stopped 75 yards from the ferry drive on ramp Was from 12 to 20 vehicles pull thru the far left, go directly to a line that was the hand escorted to the ferry before only of the other people including the OP had to wait.
> 
> Sorry my terminology wasn't correct the the events happened as stated. Perhaps you can enlightened us with what I obseved yesterday at the ferry.


You do know that if your picked to go through the inspection you go to the front of the line don't you. How many of those "Special People" were cars that had been inspected?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

No dog in this fight...but link is interesting in how much traffic the ferry handles. Holds 70 cars per trip... Record use was something like 12,000+ vehicles on a July 4th a few years back.... Those 12 folks with a ' pass' ain't even a drop in the bucket....:biggrin:

http://www.bolivarchamber.org/portals/0/GalvestonBolivarFerryPresentation.pdf


----------



## txstoke (Aug 16, 2008)

Johnboat said:


> But let me ask you this. Was that 12 - 20 for your whole wait in line? or was that 12 -20 per boat? I think observing 12 - 20 over a 1.5 hour wait would be not that many ...probably legit medical, etc., just a drop in the bucket, but 12-20 per boat sounds ..fishy.


What?

You never exaggerated a little? C'mon man.

Then you use the word fishy after he got skunked fishing at crystal beach today?

Thats lower than low there.

I'd say you just moved wayyyyy up on the 'pos scale' buddy.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*I did not know that.*



Bobby said:


> You do know that if your picked to go through the inspection you go to the front of the line don't you. How many of those "Special People" were cars that had been inspected?


Now I am gonna get some real good right wing bumper stickers....a gun rack...and that way maybe they will inspect me every time and then send me to the front of the line...Or...anybody know where I can buy a turban hat???:cheers:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Johnboat said:


> Now I am gonna get some real good right wing bumper stickers....a gun rack...and that way maybe they will inspect me every time and then send me to the front of the line...Or...anybody know where I can by a turban hat???:cheers:


All you have to do is ask the guard and he will send you through the inspection.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I had to take a dump on the ferry once. I almost fell off the gunwale.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Bobby said:


> This message is hidden because *InfamousJ* is on your ignore list.


Dammit...why didn't I think of this? :biggrin:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Dammit...why didn't I think of this? :biggrin:


you'd be missing out on good stuff

6 + 3 = 9

9 + 3 = 12

today is 6 - 9 - 12

go buy you a pick 3 lotto ticket


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

dwilliams35 said:


> Even if that was right, just sounds a whole lot like an EZ tag, anyway...You paid for those highways, too...


maybe if you let some pay a toll, txdot could make a little cash and the people who don't want to wait can just pay to get across. seems to work that way everywhere else.


----------



## atm_93 (Mar 16, 2005)

i was over there yesterday, had the day to kill. Later in the afternoon it was a solid 2.5hr wait, and there were way more people than medical passes, to include at least 3 ice cream trucks, numerous contractor trucks, etc. At least 10 per ferry, and they were only running 2 ferries. Between the special line, and the inspected line, probably half the ferry didn't wait in line. A joke, absolutely. Haven't been to Bolivar in a while, and won't go back anytime soon.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

we were there yesterday......1 hr wait....with maybe 3 doz special people.....no prob.........We even had a nice young man explain it as medical priority...pffffff

I did not bother me that folks had a pass.......life is WAYYYYY too short for anger at the line.......

kick back and enjoy the day..........you will get across...

reminds me of a song that I whistle at work alot....even to the annoyment of fellow coworkers sometimes....lol


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

troutslayer-------green to ya !


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

Yes Bolivar has a nice grocery store and is a good community.

My wife has a medical pass since she had a double diskectomy in her neck late last year. The passes have to be renewed every 12 months.

This weekend there were some issues with the number of ferry's running but also they are doing sea trials on another brand new ferry that will be in service soon. Summertime waits are always long and always have been.

Stay cool my friends or go west instead of east.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

PiratesRun said:


> Yes Bolivar has a nice grocery store and is a good community.


good, then there really should be no reason for a quick pass back and forth if everything needed exists on that side of the island...


----------



## redfisharmy (Aug 1, 2004)

*Unbelieveable Ferry Wait*

I ran across this old thread after getting home from my 2 hour wait to cross the ferry from Bolivar to Galveston. I just went across 2 days ago (Monday) about 1:00 PM and there was almost no wait. Today, the cars were backed up for almost 1/2 mile before you enter those 4 loading lanes. I have no idea why today was so crowded and Monday had almost no ferry traffic, anyone know? Also, like the OP, I was getting upset about the volume of special "medical" priority cars that were just driving down the shoulder and entering the front of the line. It was not just a few cars per ferry as some of the posters mentioned, but a huge amount of cars. I would estimate about 25 cars per ferry, or 1/3 of each ferry load. Maybe something special was going on in Galveston, but if this is just a normal day, this is totally out of control. Apparently they give these out like candy; there cannot be that many people living in Bolivar that need these special passes. I can see a few cars per load like I have seen in the past, but today it was literally 25 cars per load. As some posters noted, I noted construction vehicles, out of state cars, etc. using the medical lane. This is out of control.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

This is not the norm. I've been there on weekends and never had to wait an unusual amount of time. All in all, they run a tite operation and we should be glad we have this service!

Solar Screens, exterior Roll Down Shades, Plantation Shutters
Patio Cover Construction & Screen Enclosures
call Mike 713-446-3249

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Hi Bobby.


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Hey Johnboat, still no ferry wait at the Tiki bridge!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

The Galveston Ferry is a lot more pleasant than the Texas City ****!


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

*Tm*

You should get a timemachine and teleport your *** there


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

This has been an interesting thread. 

:texasflag


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

LMFAO, anudda classic


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

Bobby said:


> These are medical Priority boarding passes. You have to have a Doctor fill out a form to get one. If your Doctor feels you need one for whatever medical problem you have then you turn it in and get a pass. Now if you can sit in that line and tell if a person needs or does not need that pass you are in the wrong field of work. You could make Millions or even Billions. There have been some fraud where people have made copys and passed them off but most of them have been caught.
> 
> It has nothing to do with living on Bolivar or owning property on Bolivar. If you live in Houston, Dallas, Ft Worth or New York, and feel you need a pass get the form and have your Doc fill it out and take it to the ferry landing office and get a pass.


If you are so bad off that you can't sit in a car and wait in line like the rest of the people, maybe you should stay in bed.

Don't get me started on "service" dogs and handicap parking tags.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

slimeyreel said:


> You should get a timemachine and teleport your *** there


Holy Moly.....a thread I did 3 years ago comes to the surface. What a celebrity I must be. OK then, here is your Timemachine update....

Because of the ferry, I and all my fishing buddies, family and kids go to Matagorda. Have been for three years. We buy our bait, ice, beer, fast food snacks and gas in that community. I realize that Bolivar doesn't care where I spend my money but it amounts to a economic stimulous in somebody else's neighborhood.

Hey....Thanks for making me realize how important I am to the 2Cool Family.... (3 year old post...amazing):an5::an5::an5::an5::an5::an5:


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Pattillo said:


> Hey Johnboat, still no ferry wait at the Tiki bridge!


We got that annoying pot hole tho:headknock


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I like the way the ferry is being run. If you don't like it change it. The way it is now keeps a lot of the trashy people and thieves on the Galveston side.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

John Redcorn said:


> If you are so bad off that you can't sit in a car and wait in line like the rest of the people, maybe you should stay in bed.
> 
> Don't get me started on "service" dogs and handicap parking tags.


Even you could get a pass!! They give them for mental problems too.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Timemachine said:


> Holy Moly.....a thread I did 3 years ago comes to the surface. What a celebrity I must be. OK then, here is your Timemachine update....
> 
> (3 year old post...amazing)


YOU went back in time, see you are the timemachine


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

regulator said:


> YOU went back in time, see you are the timemachine


Love ya Bro!!


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

What the he11 is wrong with service dogs? I think they're great.

Wait, do they get to go on the ferry first â€¦?


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

John Redcorn said:


> If you are so bad off that you can't sit in a car and wait in line like the rest of the people, maybe you should stay in bed.
> 
> Don't get me started on "service" dogs and handicap parking tags.


What you got against service dogs?


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

RedXCross said:


> LMFAO, anudda classic


Isn't it though!:rotfl:


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

chumy said:


> What you got against service dogs?


Nothing at all, if you are blind, deaf etc. If you are obese or have "anxiety", that is another story.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

I'd like places that mostly allow people to have their dogs with them, leashed of course, almost all the time - not just service dogs. In Colorado, and New Mexico, for example, you see folks with their dogs walking around most places. Also true for a lot of Austin. But Houston is sure not that way. 

Anyway, when I see service dogs or comfort dogs out and about, I am only envious that mine doesn't qualify. So, I guess a couple of us now are not abiding by your request, "don't get me started on service dogs â€¦".

Maybe I should take the dog down to Galveston, and walk him onto the ferry for a "free" ride over and back, covered by my taxes.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Man that stinks.
I would not go to Boliver ever again, you should tell everyone you know as well. 
Your not missing anything over there anyways, it's still completely destroyed from Ike.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

3 ferries ain't cuttin it on weekends, IMO...


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

John Redcorn said:


> Nothing at all, if you are blind, deaf etc. If you are obese or have "anxiety", that is another story.


I could pretty much care less on why people have service dogs. Unless those obese ones are riding them around.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

For me, its worth the wait for the enjoyment of the ferry ride. I think its great that locals get a "go to the front of the line" pass, its the right thing. I think its even better that those with medical problems and service dogs get to go to the front of the line ... especially those with service dogs. The dogs should not have to be hot and miserable waiting in a line. Imo, ALL cars with dogs or children under two should go to the front of the line. Its not up to me to determine who does and who doesn't need service animals no more than its up to me to determine who does and who doesn't need a handicap placard. Normally, we are in line and across in less than an hour, those taking the ferry know to allow extra time. If you don't want to wait, there are alternate routes to take. The longest wait we've EVER had was three hours and that was during Lone Star weekend and totally expected. 

And it was so worth the wait, the guy in the car in front of us had an Obama sticker and the seagulls pooped all over him when he got out of his car.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

There is actually only one alternate route. If the ferry belongs to the people of Bolivar, let them pay for it.


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Spirit said:


> For me, its worth the wait for the enjoyment of the ferry ride. I think its great that locals get a "go to the front of the line" pass, its the right thing. I think its even better that those with medical problems and service dogs get to go to the front of the line ... especially those with service dogs. The dogs should not have to be hot and miserable waiting in a line. Imo, ALL cars with dogs or children under two should go to the front of the line. Its not up to me to determine who does and who doesn't need service animals no more than its up to me to determine who does and who doesn't need a handicap placard. Normally, we are in line and across in less than an hour, those taking the ferry know to allow extra time. If you don't want to wait, there are alternate routes to take. The longest wait we've EVER had was three hours and that was during Lone Star weekend and totally expected.
> 
> And it was so worth the wait, the guy in the car in front of us had an Obama sticker and the seagulls pooped all over him when he got out of his car.


To be clear, it's only those with medical boarding passes that get to go to the front. Not for residents, or those with critters or rug rats. Think of it this way, if not for the medical pass, a bunch of those elderly would be calling the ambulance to get to UTMB faster. Do you want that?

Oh, and Tiki still doesn't have a ferry line.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Hmmmm. I still get down to Crystal Beach once in awhile. I use I10 to Hgwy 124. I am confessing this so I can rebut a comment. 

The Bolivar is very pretty. The Ike recovery has made the peninsula extremely pretty. Some really good restaurants , shops and excellent bait stores/boat ramps. Nicer houses, even a giant water slide. The beach is manicured almost daily and free of seaweed (most of the time). I hate the means by which to get there, but once there, it is a really nice place. Even the new Fire Station is cool!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Pattillo said:


> Oh, and Tiki still doesn't have a ferry line.


Tiki is awesome!!


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

chaco said:


> I'd like places that mostly allow people to have their dogs with them, leashed of course, almost all the time - not just service dogs. In Colorado, and New Mexico, for example, you see folks with their dogs walking around most places. Also true for a lot of Austin. But Houston is sure not that way.
> 
> Anyway, when I see service dogs or comfort dogs out and about, I am only envious that mine doesn't qualify. So, I guess a couple of us now are not abiding by your request, "don't get me started on service dogs â€¦".
> 
> Maybe I should take the dog down to Galveston, and walk him onto the ferry for a "free" ride over and back, covered by my taxes.


You would be surprised at what "qualifies". You can pretty much slap a "service dog" vest on your pup (or any other animal for that matter) and you are good to go. The Americans With Disabilities Act allows only 2 questions to be asked of service dog handlers. "Is the animal required because of a disability?" & "What task has the animal been trained to perform?" Any other questions and you might be looking at an ADA violation. They have to take the handlers word for it, shouldn't even ask to see "proof".

There really isn't any legitimate registry of service dogs in the U.S. Most of what you see online are commercial outfits that will basically sell you the vest and identification cards.

Here is an article (very over the top) that gives you a peek into how jerks abuse the ambiguity of the law. It's a shame because some legitimately need a service dog.
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/10/20/pets-allowed

absolutely.crazy.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Ah been there, done that. My brother refuses to get caught in that and always goes back I10 even though we meet at Nasa Rd 1.

I try to be on the 11 AM ferry or wait till after 1.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

boom! said:


> There is actually only one alternate route. If the ferry belongs to the people of Bolivar, let them pay for it.


sounds good. Bolivar property owners go to the front of the line and ride for free.

everyone else has to pay...each way.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

It is a little surprising, when you think about it in the context of everything else go on these days, that the ferry exists at all.

If CNN discovers this ferry situation, they will label it breaking news and Wolf Blitzer will call it _troubling_, _shocking_, and probably even _disturbing_.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> sounds good. Bolivar property owners go to the front of the line and ride for free.
> 
> everyone else has to pay...each way.


That would be fair. I don't think that they could come up with a kayak much less operate a ferry.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

*You can pretty much slap a "service dog" vest on your pup (or any other animal for that matter) and you are good to go*

Well, that may be the general rule, but it did not work for me. Probably because when my dog gets excited, he jumps on me, bites me, and barks. So, I told them I had narcolepsy, and he was to keep me awake and alert. They didn't buy it and made us leave.

You'd think the Men's Club would be more accommodating for those of us with pretend disabilities, but no. I think they really discriminated against us because I was feeding him steak off the buffet.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Pattillo said:


> To be clear, it's only those with medical boarding passes that get to go to the front. Not for residents, or those with critters or rug rats. Think of it this way, if not for the medical pass, a bunch of those elderly would be calling the ambulance to get to UTMB faster. Do you want that?
> 
> Oh, and Tiki still doesn't have a ferry line.


Well, that's a rip. All Bolivar residents should go to the front of the line.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

He's a liar, do not listen to this guy.
It's a disaster over there, a ghost town with nothing but feral diseased animals roaming about.



Timemachine said:


> Hmmmm. I still get down to Crystal Beach once in awhile. I use I10 to Hgwy 124. I am confessing this so I can rebut a comment.
> 
> The Bolivar is very pretty. The Ike recovery has made the peninsula extremely pretty. Some really good restaurants , shops and excellent bait stores/boat ramps. Nicer houses, even a giant water slide. The beach is manicured almost daily and free of seaweed (most of the time). I hate the means by which to get there, but once there, it is a really nice place. Even the new Fire Station is cool!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

LIVIN said:


> He's a liar, do not listen to this guy.
> It's a disaster over there, a ghost town with nothing but feral diseased animals roaming about.


Bwahahahaha..... :cheers:


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Last time we crossed we were coming back from Gator Fest and were staying in Galveston. Thought it would be cool coming down the coast and crossing on the ferry. As we pull up a lady I think with Homeland Security flags us to pull into a side lane. I get out and ask is there a problem and she asked for me to pop the hood then starts looking around the engine and under the truck. Another guy walks up in the same uniform and I asked again what is the problem he shrugs and says they spot check vehicles loading on the ferry. I just smiled and said help yourself. I know we must of fit some kind of terrorist profile they were looking for newer chevy 4dr 4X4 pu my wife, two boys, and one of their girl friends. Just makes me wonder how big of a national incident it would of caused if I would of exercised my rights and said no.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

Ernest said:


> *You can pretty much slap a "service dog" vest on your pup (or any other animal for that matter) and you are good to go*
> 
> Well, that may be the general rule, but it did not work for me. Probably because when my dog gets excited, he jumps on me, bites me, and barks. So, I told them I had narcolepsy, and he was to keep me awake and alert. They didn't buy it and made us leave.
> 
> You'd think the Men's Club would be more accommodating for those of us with pretend disabilities, but no. I think they really discriminated against us because I was feeding him steak off the buffet.


 thanks for the laugh, no really that is a great story


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

mchildress said:


> Last time we crossed we were coming back from Gator Fest and were staying in Galveston. Thought it would be cool coming down the coast and crossing on the ferry. As we pull up a lady I think with Homeland Security flags us to pull into a side lane. I get out and ask is there a problem and she asked for me to pop the hood then starts looking around the engine and under the truck. Another guy walks up in the same uniform and I asked again what is the problem he shrugs and says they spot check vehicles loading on the ferry. I just smiled and said help yourself. I know we must of fit some kind of terrorist profile they were looking for newer chevy 4dr 4X4 pu my wife, two boys, and one of their girl friends. Just makes me wonder how big of a national incident it would of caused if I would of exercised my rights and said no.


Probably not a problem. They'd have just told you "drive around then"


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

mchildress said:


> Last time we crossed we were coming back from Gator Fest and were staying in Galveston. Thought it would be cool coming down the coast and crossing on the ferry. As we pull up a lady I think with Homeland Security flags us to pull into a side lane. I get out and ask is there a problem and she asked for me to pop the hood then starts looking around the engine and under the truck. Another guy walks up in the same uniform and I asked again what is the problem he shrugs and says they spot check vehicles loading on the ferry. I just smiled and said help yourself. I know we must of fit some kind of terrorist profile they were looking for newer chevy 4dr 4X4 pu my wife, two boys, and one of their girl friends. Just makes me wonder how big of a national incident it would of caused if I would of exercised my rights and said no.


From 2006

http://www.crystalbeach.com/ferrystop.htm

Vehicles in ferry line to be screened
By Marty Schladen - The GALVESTON Daily News 
Published June 6, 2006
GALVESTON â€" Starting today, Bolivar ferry passengers will be asked to step out of their vehicles and submit to security screenings.
Officials with the state department of transportation say the vehicles will be selected at random and theyâ€™re intended to ensure the safety of the ferry â€" not for law enforcement.
They and the owner of the private firm that will do the screenings said Department of Homeland Security regulations prevented them from disclosing what theyâ€™d screen for. But it seemed clear Monday that explosives were at least one item screeners and their dogs would be looking for.
The new checks are being required by the U.S. Coast Guard. But the Texas Department of Transportation, which operates the Galveston-Port Bolivar ferry, will pay for them, said Joe Lindsey, the departmentâ€™s security officer for Galveston ferries.
Ferry systems in other states are subject to similar checks, Lindsey said.
The screening will be done by Sea Wolf Marine Patrol, a private firm based in Highlands.
The 4-and-a-half-year-old company employs about 100 people in the Gulf Coast region and in the Middle East, said Michael Fletcher, its president. Most have either a military background or one in law enforcement, Fletcher said.
Bill Mallini of the transportation department said he didnâ€™t know how much the screenings would cost the state until theyâ€™d been in effect for about six months.
â€œIt depends on how much we utilize the contract,â€ Mallini said.
However, he did say screenersâ€™ pay would start at $15 an hour.
Screeners at the ferry landings will select vehicles at random, Lindsey said. Their drivers will be asked to pull out of the line and their occupants will be asked to get out.
Those not wanting to be screened donâ€™t have to, but they canâ€™t board the ferry. Asked if refusing a screening was itself a reason for screeners to alert law enforcement, Lindsey said it wasnâ€™t.
â€œThe screenings are not criminal searches,â€ he said.
Those being screened will be asked to open all large containers such as ice chests while screeners make a visual inspection.
Lindsey said that the dogs used by some screeners are likely to detect fireworks, which state rules already prohibit on the ferry.
Firearms such as rifles and shotguns are permissible so long as they are unloaded. Loaded handguns, if accompanied by a permit, are permissible as well, Lindsey said.
Once a vehicle is screened, it will be put to the head of the ferry line.
Lindsey said that screenings would take two to five minutes. He added that some startup glitches were likely, but he wanted to keep the screenings from extending the wait for a ferry.
**********************************************************************************************
Vehicles, passengers boarding Bolivar Ferry may be screened
Copyright 2006 HOUSTON Chronicle 
June 5, 2006,
Pop open that cooler, sir.
Starting Tuesday, vehicles and passengers will be subject to screening before boarding the Galveston-Port Bolivar ferries.
The random screenings are part of the U.S. Coast Guard Homeland Security program and will be conducted by SeaWolf Marine Patrol, a security firm, under direction of the Texas Department of Transportation.
Motorists who refuse will not be allowed to board, TxDOT said.
Local TxDOT spokeswoman Janelle Gbur said screeners do not reveal what they will be looking for, and she did not know what items are banned.
William Mallini, the ferry operations manager, said he believes fireworks are prohibited, but that firearms for which the owner has a permit are allowed. Alcohol regulations on the ferry are the same as on the highway, he said.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

mchildress said:


> Last time we crossed we were coming back from Gator Fest and were staying in Galveston. Thought it would be cool coming down the coast and crossing on the ferry. As we pull up a lady I think with Homeland Security flags us to pull into a side lane. I get out and ask is there a problem and she asked for me to pop the hood then starts looking around the engine and under the truck. Another guy walks up in the same uniform and I asked again what is the problem he shrugs and says they spot check vehicles loading on the ferry. I just smiled and said help yourself. I know we must of fit some kind of terrorist profile they were looking for newer chevy 4dr 4X4 pu my wife, two boys, and one of their girl friends. Just makes me wonder how big of a national incident it would of caused if I would of exercised my rights and said no.


Anytime I have been "searched", it took all of 2 minutes, if that, and then I went right to the front of the line. They can search my vehicle all they want! Except, I usually go home from the Pocket via I-10 now.


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

Spirit said:


> From 2006
> 
> http://www.crystalbeach.com/ferrystop.htm
> 
> ...


So it's not a criminal search or law enforcement, but if they find fire crackers, if you shotgun is loaded (I don't think there is a "unloaded" stipulation regarding shotguns in the TEXAS penal code) or your passenger has a open container then you're in trouble. But they are not their to be LEO and are not performing "criminal searches". None of those are a safety issue, So What?????


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

http://m.chron.com/news/houston-texas/article/TxDOT-issuing-ferry-priority-stickers-1863910.php

Looks like all you have to do to get priority boarding is pay $250/yr.

Edit: Looks like that was repealed.

Cliff


----------



## redfisharmy (Aug 1, 2004)

Drundel said:


> Ah been there, done that. My brother refuses to get caught in that and always goes back I10 even though we meet at Nasa Rd 1.
> 
> I try to be on the 11 AM ferry or wait till after 1.


Drundel, you mentioned something that I want to ask about. Other than just feeling the need to rant about the long ferry wait on a Wednesday and all the medical passes I saw, I was curious why the ferry wait was almost nil on Monday but very long on Wednesday. On Monday, I think I hit the ferry about 2:00 PM but yesterday I arrived just before noon. Is this generally the case that the ferry gets backed up around lunch time, even on a weekday? If so, maybe I can just plan my timing better. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

redfisharmy said:


> Drundel, you mentioned something that I want to ask about. Other than just feeling the need to rant about the long ferry wait on a Wednesday and all the medical passes I saw, I was curious why the ferry wait was almost nil on Monday but very long on Wednesday. On Monday, I think I hit the ferry about 2:00 PM but yesterday I arrived just before noon. Is this generally the case that the ferry gets backed up around lunch time, even on a weekday? If so, maybe I can just plan my timing better. Thanks for clarifying.


Just give the ferry office a call and ask them what time is best to get on the ferry? 409-795-2230

As far as the ferry passes call somebody and get it changed


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Every year the number of vehicles bypassing the line gets larger. There is no way that there are that many people that need priority boarding. I think it is time they review the list and get it back into a more reasonable number. Other than that, run another ferry just for them. 

I have nothing against people getting help if they really need it but not this many. I could probably qualify due to my heart issues but I don't feel I really need it. Maybe I should get one and use it only when the line is much to long. The heat does a number on me when it this hot.

Cliff


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

You can always got the "other" way. It really doesn't take that long to go around. Also if you would all just quit coming over that line would be a whole lot shorter. Yall sounds like mainlanders with all your whining and worrying about what everyone else is doing. Galveston has beaches, shopping and restaurants just stay over there.


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

gettinspooled said:


> You can always got the "other" way. It really doesn't take that long to go around. Also if you would all just quit coming over that line would be a whole lot shorter. Yall sounds like mainlanders with all your whining and worrying about what everyone else is doing. Galveston has beaches, shopping and restaurants just stay over there.


So, what ailment did you site to get your pass?:question:

When it holds up our time, it becomes our concern and the whole "mind your own business" thing goes out the window . Since, ya see, ....... It becomes our business.

And you realize what you are paying in taxes isn't covering the burden you are putting on the system. You are nothing but another welfare case. You are dependant on "the whining mainlanders" you disparaged.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Bayoutalker said:


> Every year the number of vehicles bypassing the line gets larger. There is no way that there are that many people that need priority boarding. I think it is time they review the list and get it back into a more reasonable number. Other than that, run another ferry just for them.
> 
> I have nothing against people getting help if they really need it but not this many. I could probably qualify due to my heart issues but I don't feel I really need it. Maybe I should get one and use it only when the line is much to long. The heat does a number on me when it this hot.
> 
> Cliff


Do you know that these passes are not for just the Bolivar residents. Anyone from anywhere in the USA can get a pass if their Doctor says it is necessary. The form has to be filled out by a Doctor with a phone number and address. I will call the ferry office and volunteer you to review all these passes if you would like. Just give me a name and address. Also include your Medical lic.:rotfl:


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Tourist attitude, whether from a tourist or pseudo local (weekender) is so aggravating to those who actually live in a locale. I remember when I lived in Granbury freaking tourist would come down on weekends, swarm like bees all over the Square and act like they owned the town. We'd buy HUGE bags of bubble gum and chew it till it was nice and squishy then spit it out in the crosswalks as we drove through town so they would be as inconvenienced as we were. When people passing through act like they own the place, they aren't welcome. If you don't live there, your presence is one of the main reasons why the line is so long so quit complaining. And no I don't live there, I don't even live in Galveston Co.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*You may be a tourist*

I remember Granbury before the lake. If you moved there after the lake, YOU are a tourist.:rotfl:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Some young entrepreneur should do like the kid at Franklin's BBQ in Austin. 

When the ferry line is really long, he could sit in your car and keep moving it up. When he starts getting close to the front, he calls & you take a cab or Uber from The Strand and switch off.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Bobby said:


> Do you know that these passes are not for just the Bolivar residents. Anyone from anywhere in the USA can get a pass if their Doctor says it is necessary. The form has to be filled out by a Doctor with a phone number and address. I will call the ferry office and volunteer you to review all these passes if you would like. Just give me a name and address. Also include your Medical lic.:rotfl:


I know how the program works. It just seems like there are way too many people cutting the line for all of them to really need that pass. I'm sure it is like drugs, some doctors will sign off on anything.

Cliff


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Bayoutalker said:


> I know how the program works. It just seems like there are way too many people cutting the line for all of them to really need that pass. I'm sure it is like drugs, some doctors will sign off on anything.
> 
> Cliff


So take it up with the doctors. Not the ferry they are just doing their job


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

I didn't read the whole thread but I know someone who has a pass for dr appointments. It says on the back it can be used for any reason by the person and their family who owns it . I was sitting in line a few weeks ago and saw a guy with a trailer hauling 4 cars get on with a pass . Talk about chap my ***. Lol


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Jaysand247 said:


> I didn't read the whole thread but I know someone who has a pass for dr appointments. It says on the back it can be used for any reason by the person and their family who owns it . I was sitting in line a few weeks ago and saw a guy with a trailer hauling 4 cars get on with a pass . Talk about chap my ***. Lol


The pass can only be used by the person whose name is on it. They have been checking that some too.That person has to be in the car.

It chaps mine too when that happens. That is abusing them.


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

Bobby said:


> The pass can only be used by the person whose name is on it. They have been checking that some too.That person has to be in the car.
> 
> It chaps mine too when that happens. That is abusing them.


I may have miss read it . I'll look at it again when I get to the beach tomorrow .


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Here's how to fix it*

Medical boarding passes do not mean its an emergency. So they should limit them to say 5 per boat. They line up in the special line. First five get on. Next five the next boat. Emergency priority at discretion of ferry personnel.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Bobby said:


> So take it up with the doctors. Not the ferry they are just doing their job


I never said it is the fault of the ferry crew. I meant the controlling body needs to review who has passes.


Jaysand247 said:


> I didn't read the whole thread but I know someone who has a pass for dr appointments. It says on the back it can be used for any reason by the person and their family who owns it . I was sitting in line a few weeks ago and saw a guy with a trailer hauling 4 cars get on with a pass . Talk about chap my ***. Lol


There are legitimate reasons that some people need these passes and I have no issue with that but I just find it hard to believe that many of the people/vehicles that I see cutting the line actually need them. When you see a group of guys in a jacked up pickup coming back from a fishing trip you just gotta wonder.

Cliff


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Johnboat said:


> Medical boarding passes do not mean its an emergency. So they should limit them to say 5 per boat. They line up in the special line. First five get on. Next five the next boat. Emergency priority at discretion of ferry personnel.


Johnboat, you really want to leave emergency priority to the ferry personnel?

Look, most are nice people but they can't prioritize their own lives, that's why they work on the ferry. They can't do any thing else with their lives. Most are blabbering idiots.

Disappointing coming from you.


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

There are legitimate reasons that some people need these passes and I have no issue with that but I just find it hard to believe that many of the people/vehicles that I see cutting the line actually need them. When you see a group of guys in a jacked up pickup coming back from a fishing trip you just gotta wonder.

Cliff[/QUOTE]

I agree the person that I know stays at our camp to go see the dr in Galveston . They can't afford a hotel . But others abuse the situation .


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Johnboat said:


> Medical boarding passes do not mean its an emergency. So they should limit them to say 5 per boat. They line up in the special line. First five get on. Next five the next boat. Emergency priority at discretion of ferry personnel.


If all of the passes were legitimate there would be no problem with boarding all of them on each trip. There wouldn't be near as many as there are today.

The funny thing is the highest volume of these seem to be on the weekends. If all of these are for medical reasons where are they going for treatment? I know my doctors are all closed on the weekend. If all of these are headed to the ER that must be one busy place. 


Pattillo said:


> Johnboat, you really want to leave emergency priority to the ferry personnel?
> 
> Look, most are nice people but they can't prioritize their own lives, that's why they work on the ferry. They can't do any thing else with their lives. Most are blabbering idiots.
> 
> Disappointing coming from you.


Cliff


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I think that EVERYONE should go get a medical pass and we just move the line over.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

boom! said:


> I think that EVERYONE should go get a medical pass and we just move the line over.


Unfortunately that looks like where it is headed.

Cliff


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Friend just called they are sending all people with passes to the screening lane and checking names on passes against drivers and passengers name. No match they take the pass and the name on the pass can't get another one.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

That should help. It is about time they do something. A nice fine would be in order also.

Cliff


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

If it is that big of an emergency should they not be taking an ambulance? What kind of medical condition would prevent someone from sitting in their car?


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

you have a emergency you go to the front and board with no pass. the ferry will sail as soon as you board if it is a bad emergency.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

jjtroutkiller said:


> If it is that big of an emergency should they not be taking an ambulance? What kind of medical condition would prevent someone from sitting in their car?


Ask a Doctor they fill out the form. Do you have your MD yet?

Also the ferry office can't ask you what your problem is. The form don't show why.


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

jjtroutkiller said:


> If it is that big of an emergency should they not be taking an ambulance? What kind of medical condition would prevent someone from sitting in their car?


It's supposed to be so people can make their dr appointments without out having to go 5 hrs early just incase the ferry line is bad .


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

jjtroutkiller said:


> If it is that big of an emergency should they not be taking an ambulance? What kind of medical condition would prevent someone from sitting in their car?


For instance a person like myself that has heart problems cannot take the summer heat for hours at a time while waiting. It is not an emergency at first but it can turn into one quickly.

I have never tried to get a pass and don't plan too although I am sure I can get it. I feel it is like handicap parking, even though I qualify I can get by and let those more in need to use the accommodations. I don't mind waiting my turn but I don't think it is right for others to abuse the system.

Cliff


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

Bobby, two weeks ago today they were doing a check for id. for medical pass. I had two people tell me they came up to car and ask to see id for the person with pass in the car. With the peak summer season and holiday weekends they will be checking my guess .


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Okay*



Jaysand247 said:


> It's supposed to be so people can make their dr appointments without out having to go 5 hrs early just incase the ferry line is bad .


So maybe the passes should work only from Bolivar to Galveston but not from Galveston to Bolivar. Why is there a medical priority justification to go to where there are no doctors?


----------



## redfisharmy (Aug 1, 2004)

*Medical Form Attached*

Seeing all those line cutters last week just chapped me enough that I called the Ferry Office to get a copy of the form. Seeing all those construction vehicles, trucks with boats, young seemingly healthy folks entering the line ahead of me while I waited in a hot vehicle for over 1 1/2 hours on a Wednesday afternoon was just too much to take. I have attached a copy of the form below. It does not even require the Dr. to describe the medical condition. I can guarantee you my Dr. would sign this form if I simply tell him it hurts my back to sit in the ferry line. I can't prove this but I would be willing to bet that almost everyone on Bolivar has this signed form and a very large percentage of people in Galveston as well. Given the simplicity of the form, I believe most Doctors would sign if presented to them. I have yet to decide if I want to get my Dr. to sign this and become part of the problem, but still debating this. As a lot of the others have mentioned, I have absolutely no problem with someone using a medical pass if their needs are legitimate, but what I have been seeing and reading, it is my opinion that the vast majority of the passes are used for the convenience of some local residents at the expense of many others and the system is highly abused and broken. My taxes pay for the ferry operation just as much as the local residents taxes do.

I couldn't figure out how to attach a PDF so I just pasted a copy of the entire form below.

Texas Department of Tansportation
Physician Certification for Medical Priority Boarding

The Galveston Ferry provides priority boarding for individuals whose medical condition renders them unable to wait in line for routine boarding. Passes will be issued for the duration of the patient's condition. For long-term illnesses, a pass can be awarded for up to a year before recertification is required. It is not necessary to list a diagnosis or provide any details regarding
the patient's medical condition. Your certification is all that is required.
CERTIFICATION
Name of Patient:
How long will the patient require medical priority boarding?
â€¢ Inclusive dates: _________________________ _
â€¢ Annual pass (indicate yes or no):
Physician's Office Address and Phone Number:
Physician's Signature


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

Johnboat said:


> So maybe the passes should work only from Bolivar to Galveston but not from Galveston to Bolivar. Why is there a medical priority justification to go to where there are no doctors?


Makes sense to me . But when has a program ever been used for its intended purpose.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Johnboat said:


> So maybe the passes should work only from Bolivar to Galveston but not from Galveston to Bolivar. Why is there a medical priority justification to go to where there are no doctors?


The passes need to be for both directions. Wether you are going to the doctor or going back home some people have conditions that cause them problems if they must sit for a long time. The heat is a big factor especially for older people as well as problems with sitting for long periods. The number of people that really need a pass would not cause any problem.

Cliff


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

redfisharmy said:


> Seeing all those line cutters last week just chapped me enough that I called the Ferry Office to get a copy of the form. Seeing all those construction vehicles, trucks with boats, young seemingly healthy folks entering the line ahead of me while I waited in a hot vehicle for over 1 1/2 hours on a Wednesday afternoon was just too much to take. I have attached a copy of the form below. It does not even require the Dr. to describe the medical condition. I can guarantee you my Dr. would sign this form if I simply tell him it hurts my back to sit in the ferry line. I can't prove this but I would be willing to bet that almost everyone on Bolivar has this signed form and a very large percentage of people in Galveston as well. Given the simplicity of the form, I believe most Doctors would sign if presented to them. I have yet to decide if I want to get my Dr. to sign this and become part of the problem, but still debating this. As a lot of the others have mentioned, I have absolutely no problem with someone using a medical pass if their needs are legitimate, but what I have been seeing and reading, it is my opinion that the vast majority of the passes are used for the convenience of some local residents at the expense of many others and the system is highly abused and broken. My taxes pay for the ferry operation just as much as the local residents taxes do.
> 
> I couldn't figure out how to attach a PDF so I just pasted a copy of the entire form below.
> 
> ...


I think if you could see a list of people with passes you would find there are not only local people abusing the system but a large number from Houston or beyond that go to Bolivar for the weekends to get drunk and play. That is why the weekends are so bad.

Cliff


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Its simple. Ferries should charge tolls*

The ferries should charge tolls. Cars pay X. Motorcycles pay 1/2 X. With a trailer 2X. Commercial trucks 4X. 18 wheelers 8X. Medical priority 2X.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Johnboat said:


> The ferries should charge tolls. Cars pay X. Motorcycles pay 1/2 X. With a trailer 2X. Commercial trucks 4X. 18 wheelers 8X. Medical priority 2X.


So you don't think we pay the government enough now? And you want to penalize those that really need the passes?

Cliff


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

redfisharmy said:


> Your certification is all that is required.
> CERTIFICATION
> Name of Patient:
> How long will the patient require medical priority boarding?
> ...


So you want some ferry boat bureaucrat to know the details of your medical conditions?

I can't think of anything else that would be their business.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Johnboat said:


> I remember Granbury before the lake. If you moved there after the lake, YOU are a tourist.:rotfl:


Daddy moved back home after the lake went in, he was born in Cottonwood in 1933, lived in Paluxy, Tolar, Glen Rose and Granbury. My great grandparents had a turkey farm between Lipan and Thorp Springs until they sold it when grandpa got too old to take care of things, then they moved to Stephenville when I was 8. From Granbury Daddy's family moved to White Settlement where he was a Brewer Bear in the late 40's. Daddy proposed to Momma at The Rocks in Glen Rose, they were married in Granbury. We lived in Bluff Dale, Cresson and Acton ... so did I live in Granbury city limits before the lake went in? No, but my whole family lived in the area prior to and after the lake went in. In fact my great aunts house in under water at the lake. Nearly all of of family on Daddy's side are buried in Nancy Davis Cemetery ... is that close enough for your liking? 

Edit: Scuse me it was the early 50's, not late 40's.



Johnboat said:


> The ferries should charge tolls. Cars pay X. Motorcycles pay 1/2 X. With a trailer 2X. Commercial trucks 4X. 18 wheelers 8X. Medical priority 2X.


And no, that is one of the things our taxes are for, free ferry service.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Jaysand247 said:


> It's supposed to be so people can make their dr appointments without out having to go 5 hrs early just incase the ferry line is bad .


NO. That is not what it is for.


----------



## redfisharmy (Aug 1, 2004)

Jaysand247 said:


> It's supposed to be so people can make their dr appointments without out having to go 5 hrs early just incase the ferry line is bad .


If that is what it is supposed to be for, then I have no problem. The reality is people on Bolivar are using it to go to Galveston for dinner, shopping, play around, work, to their main house, etc. All I am saying is the number of passes need to be regulated more closely so only those with a true need are issued them. They should not be issued for the sole convenience of the few at the expense of the many.


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

speckle-catcher said:


> NO. That is not what it is for.


If that's not what it's for then please enlighten me . I was in the room when the dr told my father in law that.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Jaysand247 said:


> If that's not what it's for then please enlighten me . I was in the room when the dr told my father in law that.


That is one of the problems. I don't think anyone really understands the reason for issuing them. That is why so many people have them that don't need them.


Bayoutalker said:


> The passes need to be for both directions. Wether you are going to the doctor or going back home some people have conditions that cause them problems if they must sit for a long time. The heat is a big factor especially for older people as well as problems with sitting for long periods. The number of people that really need a pass would not cause any problem.
> 
> Cliff


These are a couple of legitimate reasons to need a pass. Some people's conditions don't allow them to wait for extended periods.

Cliff


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Just got my pass in the mail. Easy to get. Putting it on craiglist soon.


----------



## Reloading (Oct 27, 2014)

InfamousJ said:


> Just got my pass in the mail. Easy to get. Putting it on craiglist soon.


 I'll start at $1

:rotfl:


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

Grumpy365 said:


> So, what ailment did you site to get your pass?:question:
> 
> When it holds up our time, it becomes our concern and the whole "mind your own business" thing goes out the window . Since, ya see, ....... It becomes our business.
> 
> And you realize what you are paying in taxes isn't covering the burden you are putting on the system. You are nothing but another welfare case. You are dependant on "the whining mainlanders" you disparaged.


What makes you think I have a pass?

I go around when I need to. Welfare case? You are the one putting the burden on the system by riding the ferry over wasting that fuel that is funded by the tax payer. Then to top it off you whine and cry about the wait to burn up that fuel.

Your grumpy attitude needs to just go over to the strand and then Stewart beach.


----------

